# Stahlboot verzinken ?



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

Moin Moin,

 Ich möchte mir ein Boot bauen, die Frage nach diversen Materialien hat für mich aus verschiedenen Gründen ergeben dass es ein Stahlboot (kein VA) werden soll.

 Nun meine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll das Boot verzinken zu lassen oder ist das eher kontraproduktiv?


----------



## .Capricornus. (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Wenn Du überhaupt eine Firma findest, die ein Anlage in der Grösse hat, wird das kostenmässig jeden Rahmen sprengen.

Nimm' doch verzinktes Blech beim Aufbau, wenn es möglich ist,
oder lackier es später.

Viel Spass beim bauen!

P.S.
Evtl. wäre spritzverzinken noch eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Heilbutt (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Hallo,
die meisten Feuerverzinker haben Anlagen in die locker ein Boot passt.
Sieht dein Boot AUSSCHLIESSLICH Süßwasser, könnte es funktionieren. Für Salzwasser ist Zink jedoch ungeeignet!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Hi!
Den Stahl solltest Du bei einer auf Bootsbaustahl spezialisierten Firma kaufen.
Nicht weil der Stahl an sich irgendwie aussergewöhnlich wäre, sondern weil die Platten haben die schon abgewettert wurden und deshalb von der Walzschicht befreit sind.
Kaufe Bleche mit Shop Primer, schweisse alles zusammen, dann gründlich strahlen und sofort mit Teerepoxyd im Unterwasserbereich und mit gewöhnlichem Epoxyd den Rest.
Da rostet erstmal nix mehr..!

Ich würde dir gerne ein Buch empfehlen: Yachtbau von Kurt Reinke/Delius Klasing.

Petri


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Danke für die raschen Antworten,

@ .Capricornus.: Die Größe spielt beim Verzinker keine große Rolle.

Verzinkte Bleche schweißen ist auch nicht gerade soo gesund. Stichwort Zinkfieber.

Kosten ca. 1,5€/ Kg Stahl. Bootsgewicht ca. 150KG, als "gerade mal 225€

@Heilbutt: Ja, es sieht ausschließlich Süsswasser.

@ rihnefisher: Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber das mit dem Verzinken würde mir eigentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Naja - ob das verzinken wirklich besser ist? Kannste ja problemlos selbst machen: Stück Zinn und ne starke Lötlampe genügen eigentlich.. .
Wäre vielleicht an den Nähten nicht schlecht .. so vor dem Epoxyd.
Stellt sich ja auch die Frage wie lange das ganze Ding schwimmen soll.
Meine Gedanken gehen da immer ganz schnell in richtung Ewigkeit, da ich wenn, dann an Segelboote denke, die ja doch einen immensen finaziellen Aufwand erfordern - da muß das auch lange halten.
Bei einem billigen Angelkahn wäre mir das nicht ganz so wichtig.
Epoxyd und fertich..!
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Schau mal das du dem Teil eine vernünftige Form (Knickspant-Bauweise) gibst!
Wenn es denn auch fahrbar sein soll?
Ich kenne so einige Eigenkonstrukte, was hier so auf den Altarmen rum dümpelt, die haben zumeist die Form von einem Brotkasten und sind allemal ausgesprochen schlecht zu rudern.
Zu dem hohen Gewicht, noch ein heftiger Nachteil dieser Eigenbauten!
Eigentlich taugen diese Dinger dann nur als  Angelplattform, keinesfalls zum Strecke machen.

Hier mal zur Inspiration, ist zwar ne Nummer größer als dein Vorhaben, aber der Gustav hat es drauf, (auch den Farbaufbau!):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgipsUQEPx4

P.S.: wenn du sowieso Schiffsstahl verwendest, dann kannst du dir die Platten auch gleich passend schneiden lassen, dann braucht es natürlich auch einen Plan/Aufriss?

Jürgen


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

@Taxidermist: Zeichnen und schneiden kann ich die Tafeln selbst, das ist ja das Verlockende. Vor 25 Jahren habe ich mir mal so nen Brotkasten zusammengedengelt. Strecke war damit wirklich nur sehr begrenzt möglich.

 Ich könnte, bzw. würde mir das Teil auch gerne aus Alu bauen, nur dann wird es weniger als eine Woche an der Talsperre liegen.
 Die Teile sind bei "Stahlsammlern" sehr beliebt ;-)

 Ähnlich ist es mit VA - Blechen


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Zeichnen und schneiden kann ich die Tafeln selbst, das ist ja das Verlockende. Vor 25 Jahren habe ich mir mal so nen Brotkasten zusammengedengelt. Strecke war damit wirklich nur sehr begrenzt möglich.



Na dann hab ich dir ja auch nix Neues zu erzählen, hast ja deine Erfahrungen gemacht und wie man sieht, weißt du was du tust!
Mit der Dieberei von Metallsammlern, hab ich glücklicherweise mit meinem  Holznachen nichts zu tun.
Dafür muss ich jedes Frühjahr einmal für 60€ Holzschutz investieren!
Mit der Epoxy-Farbe, richtig aufgebaut, hast du dann ein paar Jahre mehr Zeit, aber auch da musst du dran bleiben.

Hast du keine Lust zu dokumentieren und einen Thread dazu auf zu machen, würde bestimmt so Einige interessieren?
Oder diesen hier entsprechend weiter führen?
Egal wie, aber halt uns auf dem Laufenden!

Jürgen


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

..also wenn es nicht nervt kann ich den Bauthread gerne hier anfangen bzw. fortführen


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> ..also wenn es nicht nervt kann ich den Bauthread gerne hier anfangen bzw. fortführen



Danke, freut mich!
Mich interessiert Bootsbau allgemein, wobei Metall leider so gar nicht mein Material ist?
Deshalb würde ich wohl eher, wenn überhaupt son Blechkahn, dann einen alten Nachen wieder aufarbeiten.(Ich kann nicht mal Schweißen!)
Gibt es in Holland so ab 600€ aufwärts?

Jürgen


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

hier mal die ersten Striche mit den möglichen Dimensionen


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Wie und wo magst du das Boot denn überhaupt einsetzen?

Das was du gezeichnet hast, ist natürlich die konstruktiv einfachste Form und so richtig gut wird das unter Rudern nicht laufen.
Vom Länge und Breite Verhältnis geht das zwar, aber bei der Form würde ich auf 5m x 1,5m gehen, für stehende Gewässer
Aber wenn du keine Kilometer fressen willst, ist das relativ egal?
Diese Bugform geht doch auch anders in Stahl, oder? Zumindest einen etwas spitzeren Winkel.
Und wie sieht das mit Biegen der Stahlbleche aus, ich glaub da wirds dann kompliziert, oder?
Ich weiß schon, warum das nicht mein Material ist!  
Sollen da auch feste Auftriebskörper rein?

Hier auf dem Bild der Kahn ist auch Stahl, sieht schon fast nach Profibau aus?
Da braucht es wohl dann auch die Möglichkeit Stahl zu Biegen?

http://www.suedpfalztourismus-ruelzheim.de/natur-freizeit/naturerlebnis/rhein-und-rheinauen.html

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Hi!
Da Verformen der Platten ist einfach, solange man nur in eine Richtung verformt, also einen Knickspanter baut.
Den Linienriß für ein Ruderboot zu kaufen wird nicht teuer sein.
Das einzige bei dem ich mir eine Eigenkonstruktion zutrauen würde, wäre ein Katamaran und der würde auch nur zweitklassig werden, obwohl ich mich seit über 40 Jahren mit dem Bootsbau beschäftige.. .
Petri


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Manchmal ist so ne Anfangsskizze ganz nützlich |kopfkrat

 Auf unserem Plasmatisch kann ich nur Kleinformatplatten schneiden. (2000mm*1000mm)

 Gerade mal nachgesehen, einige Bauteile hätten ein ungünstiges Maß (4008mm), so dass ich viel Verschnitt hätte.

 Muss nicht sein#t


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Das Boot wird auf der Sorpetalsperre eingesetzt.

 Lt. Ruhrtalsperrenverband muss ich wohl unter 7qm bleiben, sonst wird der Liegeplatz teuer.

 Angetrieben wird das Teil durch einen E-Motor, welchen genau weiß ich noch nicht.

 Auftriebskammern kommen noch rein sobald ich mir über die Form und Dimensionen im Klaren bin.

 Das mit dem spitzeren Bug ist so ne Sache, das Biegen wäre kein Problem, aber mein alter Brotkasten sah in etwa auch so aus und da hing der Bug unschön nach unten.

 Optisch gefällt mir das auch nicht so wirklich, aber wenn ich es mit meinen Anforderungen als da wären: wenig Tiefgang, es soll ausreichend Platz, evtl. bis zu 3 Anglern bieten und es soll nicht oder nur minimal schaukeln übereinander bekomme soll es mir auch recht sein.

 @Taxidermist: Wie meinst Du das mit dem spitzeren Bug? 

 Vom Wasserspiegel nach oben Spitze oder nur Oberhalb spitzer?


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

An welche Blechstärke hättest Du eigentlich gedacht?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Die "Haut" 1.5mm, Spanten 3mm und der Heckspiegel 3 oder 5mm.

 So in dieser Bauart würde ich gerne was dengeln: https://www.bassboat.de/boote/tracker/utility-boote/961/2018-tracker-grizzly-1648-jon


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> @Taxidermist: Wie meinst Du das mit dem spitzeren Bug?
> 
> Vom Wasserspiegel nach oben Spitze oder nur Oberhalb spitzer?



Der Bug sollte am Wasserlauf etwas flacher angewinkelt sein, aber nach dem jetzt klar ist, dass ein E-Motor schiebt, ist das auch nicht so relevant.
Zur Not wird dieser ne Nummer stärker gewählt!
Du willst halt möglichst viel Platz haben und wenn du mit bis zu drei Mann unterwegs bist, dann bleib auch bei den 1,60 Breite!
Nach der Erfahrung mit dem Vorgeher Boot, solltest du natürlich auf die Gewichtsverteilung achten, so das du eher leicht hecklastig raus kommst.
Z.B. könntest du nur einem Auftriebskörper im Heck einbauen und im Bug darauf verzichten?
Und wenn du noch eine Wartungsklappe da rein baust, oder sogar deine Batterie da unterbringst, dann ist die Trimmung sogar veränderlich.

Ich hatte mal ein sehr kleines Ruderboot, das konnte ich nur mit 20l Wasserkanister im Heck fahren, so unmöglich war das Ding gebaut!

Jürgen


----------



## Heilbutt (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Ich habe zwar sogar mal "Blechbatscher" gelernt und knapp zehn Jahre praktiziert, und selbst was erschaffen, nicht um Geld zu sparen sondern "um es gemacht zu haben" tue ich auch gerne, aber trotzdem oder genau deswegen würde ich so nen Kahn nicht aus Stahlblech bauen.

Bei diesen Materialstärken und den vielen Längs- und Quernähten, hast du da recht schnell überall zwischen den Feldern massiv "nen Frosch" drin, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.:m
Diesem Verzug wirst du nicht wieder Herr, befürchte ich!?!

Und selbst wenn du´s irgendwie wieder hinbringst, könnte es sein das du dann beim verzinken Probleme bekommst weil dein Schiff dann wieder ordentlich Temperatur abbekommt.;+
Um da sicherzugehen solltest du m.M.n. nicht dünner als 2,5 mm werden, was aber natürlich zu schwer wird.

Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund von Alu-Booten, allerdings nur wo´s wurscht ist wenn´s mal laut wird, also "offshore" in Norge z.B.

Auf Binnengewässern würde ich ein Nichtmetall-Boot deutlich vorziehen.

Aber ich versteh das wie gesagt, man erwägt natürlich das wovon man Ahnung hat bzw. die techn. Möglichkeiten hat...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## yukonjack (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar sogar mal "Blechbatscher" gelernt und knapp zehn Jahre praktiziert, und selbst was erschaffen, nicht um Geld zu sparen sondern "um es gemacht zu haben" tue ich auch gerne, aber trotzdem oder genau deswegen würde ich so nen Kahn nicht aus Stahlblech bauen.
> 
> Bei diesen Materialstärken und den vielen Längs- und Quernähten, hast du da recht schnell überall zwischen den Feldern massiv "nen Frosch" drin, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.:m
> Diesem Verzug wirst du nicht wieder Herr, befürchte ich!?!
> ...



Alles richtig.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Boah das geht ja ab hier#v

 Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Mitarbeit!

 @Heilbutt, das mit dem Frosch würde ich wohl hinbekommen.

 @Taxidermist: eigentlich sollte im Heck ein 2-geteilter Auftriebskörper eingebracht werden. In der Mitte der beiden sollte dann der Akku für den Motor verstaut werden. Das könnte also gut passen wenn ich auf den Vorderen verzichte.

 Ich habe noch einmal eine Skizze zur Bugform eingezeichnet.

 Was meint Ihr, gelb oder blau?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Oben rum ist das vollkommen Latte und mit Blau hast du natürlich mehr Platz!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar sogar mal "Blechbatscher" gelernt und knapp zehn Jahre praktiziert, und selbst was erschaffen, nicht um Geld zu sparen sondern "um es gemacht zu haben" tue ich auch gerne, aber trotzdem oder genau deswegen würde ich so nen Kahn nicht aus Stahlblech bauen.
> 
> Bei diesen Materialstärken und den vielen Längs- und Quernähten, hast du da recht schnell überall zwischen den Feldern massiv "nen Frosch" drin, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.:m
> Diesem Verzug wirst du nicht wieder Herr, befürchte ich!?!
> ...



Den Verzug bekommt man durch die richtige Abfolge beim Schweißen gut in den Griff solange man im "Pilgerschrittverfahren" arbeitet und die Konstuktionszeichnung das berücksichtigt.
Wäre einer der Hauptgründe für ne ausgereifte Konstruktion.
Und natürlich hat der Holger recht mit der Wandstärke; auch wenn das von der Stabilität her ausreichend wäre, wirst Du den Verzug bei solch dünnem Blech kaum in den Griff bekommen.
Aus genau diesem Grund bleibt man bei Segelbooten bei 3mm.
Aber ein sehr interessantes Projekt..#6


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

noch mal ein paar Striche


----------



## Heilbutt (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Heilbutt, das mit dem Frosch würde ich wohl hinbekommen.



Na wenn du das sagst...:g

Ich seh schon, du lässt dich nicht abhalten!
Keine schlechte Voraussetzung für ein gutes Projekt!#6
Dann mal viel Erfolg, und ja, ich würde mich auch über einen Bau-Trööt hier freuen!!!:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

@Heilbutt: Das dass mit ohne Frosch nicht so ohne ist, ist mir schon klar...... aber wenn der Ein oder Andere Frosch drin ist soll es mich auch nicht stören.

Die Optik zählt bei dem Kahn nicht unbedingt so ;-)

Hier geht's echt ausschließlich um Funktionalität


----------



## Heilbutt (19. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Na dann los!:m
Dann mosere ich gleich mal weiter:
Soll das Boot wirklich wie skizziert einen Flachboden haben?
Ohne Kiel, ohne Sicken oder ähnliches?
Oder kommt das noch?
Wäre schon wichtig für die Spurtreue / Geradeauslauf.

UND:
ich würde dann möglichst frühzeitig Kontakt mit dem Verzinker deines Vertrauens aufnehmen, den das flüssige Zink soll beim tauchen ja überall rein, und muß auch überall wieder raus.
Dieser Umstand ist für die Konstruktion nicht ganz unwichtig...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Moin Moin,

Ob es ein Flachboden gibt weiß ich noch  nicht genau, denke aber schon, evtl. ein paar Sicken wegen der Stabilität.

Das mit dem Zink ist schon klar, bin jedoch fast vom Verzinken wieder wech und gehe (Stand jetzt) wohl doch auf Epoxyd. Zumal wir auch einen Lackierer in der Firma haben, der hat mir auch den Turm mit Epoxy gelackt ;-)

...und ich mag konstruktive Moserei #6


----------



## donak (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Da setze ich mich doch glatt mal dazu und gucke wie du dein Projekt umsetzt, ich finde solche Geschichte immer spannend.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Wieder ein paar Striche....

 @Heilbutt, ich habe den Boden jetzt ein wenig geändert. Meinst Du so ist es besser als mit einem reinen Flachboden?

 Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen?!


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

...die hinteren Auftriebskörper (Notsitze) eingekritzelt.....


----------



## Heilbutt (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Zumal wir auch einen Lackierer in der Firma haben, der hat mir auch den Turm mit Epoxy gelackt ;-)



ähh, ja, nee, alles Klar!
Der Typ hat nen Eiffelturm im Vorgarten stehn...:q:q

Also im Bereich Zuschnitt und Weiterverarbeitung unterstelle ich Dir hiermit dann mal rudimentäre Grundkenntnisse...

Ach und der Boden, ja, auf alle Fälle besser als ganz flach.
Ich würde hier aber vielleicht besser mal Fachliteratur bemühen, bevor du dich nachher ärgerst....

Warum baust Du statt nem Kahn nicht eher die Golden Gate Bridge in 1:20?!?
Ich vermute da müsstest Du weniger fragen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ähh, ja, nee, alles Klar!
> Der Typ hat nen Eiffelturm im Vorgarten stehn...:q:q Reiner Sichtschutz #c
> 
> Also im Bereich Zuschnitt und Weiterverarbeitung unterstelle ich Dir hiermit dann mal rudimentäre Grundkenntnisse... Danke Dir #6
> ...



Aber mal wieder zum Thema, meinste das Reicht mit der, ich nenne es mal Bodenneigung?

 Edit: Ich weiß gar nicht ob man an der Sorpe von ner Brücke Angeln darf ;-)


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

weiter geht's.....

Ich habe vorne einen relativ kleinen Auftriebskörper eingezeichnet. (evtl. Unterteile ich ihn noch so dass es als Köderbox zu verwenden ist).

Oben am Bug, das dunkelblaue, ist einfach nur eine Versteifung, evtl kommt da die Ankerwinde drauf.
Darunter, das hellblaue ist einfach nur ein Tritt und dient möglicherweise als Regenschutz für das Fach darunter. Diesen Tritt werde ich, falls noch vorhanden aus Riffelblech erstellen.

Was meint Ihr?

Edit: Ich hab mal die Einteilung inkl. Sitzbänke (Schraffur) aufskizziert. Ich denke könnte so passen.


----------



## yukonjack (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Was wird das Teil denn so an Gewicht auf die Waage bringen?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

ich schätze mal grob um die 200Kg.

 Kann ich Dir später aber genauer nennen.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

....eine umlaufende Kante von 70mm eingezeichnet.

 Da kommen die Ruderdollen rein und die Rutenhalter sollen daran befestigt werden.

 .....mal schauen....


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Zunächst mal würde ich auf der Länge keine zwei Ruderbänke, wie auf einem deiner Bilder zu sehen einbauen, dass wird zu eng!
Zudem, wenn das Boot irgendwann mal gerudert werden soll, diese Aufteilung auch unvorteilhaft ist, für die Platzierung der Ruderhalter/Dollen, b.z.w. der Sitzposition des Ruderers.
Dann lieber nur eine Ruderbank, diese gleich herausnehmbar konstruieren und vorne und hinten je eine Stuhlbase platzieren.
Die herausnehmbare Ruderbank kannst du auch gleich mit einer Stuhlbase bestücken, dass habe ich bei meinem Boot auch noch vor so zu machen.
So kannst du die Ruderbank herumgedreht gleichzeitig mit einem Sitz nutzen, der beim Rudern stören würde und dann unter der Bank hängt, oder auch ganz herausgenommen wird?

Jürgen


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

@Taxidermist: Danke für die Anregungen.

Die zum Bug ausgerichtete Bank habe ich als demontierbar geplant, die Andere nicht.

Wo sollte die "Ruderbank" Deiner Meinung nach sitzen? Mehr zur Mitte ausgerichtet?

 Edit: aber das ist schon Alles Finetuning. Als nächstes werde ich mal die einzelnen Zuschnitte rauszeichnen und dann mal schauen was ich denn überhaupt an Materialeinsatz (=Gewicht und Kohle) benötige.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Wo sollte die "Ruderbank" Deiner Meinung nach sitzen? Mehr zur Mitte ausgerichtet?



Wenn du eine Bank nimmst, dann sollte diese schon mittig sitzen, die Ruderaufnahme/Dollen dann von der Mitte der Bank aus, ca. 30cm in Richtung Heck.
Wobei diese 30cm jetzt grob geschätzt sind?
Würde ich im Zweifel an einem Boot in gleicher Größe abmessen.
Mein Kahn liegt 60Km weg, so kann ich nicht messen.

Nachtrag:
Wenn du einen Kielsprung also einen Winkelboden baust, solltest du dir gleich über einen begehbaren flachen Boden Gedanken machen.
Entweder später einen Lattenrost einlegen, sonstigen Einlegeboden, oder den Boden gleich doppelt machen (Gewicht?) und du kannst dir auch deine Auftriebskörper sparen!
Natürlich kann man auch mit einem leicht angeschrägten Boden leben, da man die meiste Zeit im Boot ohnehin auf seinem Hintern sitzt!

Jürgen


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (21. März 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Danke Dir #6

Als Boden habe ich an ein simples Lattenrost gedacht.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (30. April 2018)

*AW: Stahlboot verzinken ?*

Moin Moin,

Ein herber Rückschlag hat mich erreicht.

Das von mir gezeichnete Boot ist zu groß, so dass ich unverhältnismäßig viel für einen Liegeplatz und E-Motor- Plakette latzen müsste. |gr:

Die "magische" Obergrenze liegt bei 7m2, gemessen über Länge X Breite ohne Abzüge.|evil:

D.h. ich muss neu Kritzeln.
Naja, soll ja eh nen Winterprojekt werden.... aber trotzdem sch.....#q


----------

